# "كيف يجرب إبليس يسوع ؟؟ويسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"



## bo_9loo7xp (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى...

سنتكلم اليوم "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"

كلنا نعلم قصة تجربة إبليس لليسوع...

متى4 :1. ثم أصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح ليجرب من ابليس.

ولكن في إحدى التجارب قال إبليس لليسوع"متى4 :6 وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك الى اسفل.لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك.فعلى اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك."

فرد عليه اليسوع ردا غريبا جدا الا وهو "لا تجرب الرب إلهك!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟"

كيف لا تجرب الرب إلهك وإبليس يجربه الان!!!؟؟؟

متى4 :7 قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك.

فهذا إن دل دل على ان شخصية اليسوع ليس بإله ابدا...
او يدل على تناقض يضم مع ملاين التناقضات....


----------



## bo_9loo7xp (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*

*فين الردود؟؟؟؟؟ الا يوجد احد هنا يجاوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Basilius (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*



> سنتكلم اليوم "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع



اسمة يسوع يا هذا 
تتكلم كانك اول مرة تدخل المنتدى وانا عارفك كويس 

بما ان السيد عالم جليل في المسيحيات كما عودنا دائما 
فقول لي يا سيد كيف سيكون ناسوتا كاملا و انسانا كاملامثلي ومثلك بجانب لاهوتة  ان لم يجرب من الشيطان ؟ 
واوعة تقول ان الانسان لم يجرب من الشيطان ازعل منك 
لا يوجد انسان لة طبيعة بشرية لم يجرب من الشيطان من اول ادم عندما سقط الى يومنا هذا مرورا بي و بك 
وكلنا اخذنا هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة طبيعة الخطية 
فكيف سيكون ناسوتا ماكلا وبلا خطية اذا لم يجرب من ابليس و ينتصر علية بناسوتة ايضا 
ليكون فعلا جسدا بدون خطية ذبيحة فداء لكل البشر ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وغلبة بالناموس 


> فرد عليه اليسوع ردا غريبا جدا الا وهو "لا تجرب الرب إلهك!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟"
> 
> كيف لا تجرب الرب إلهك وإبليس يجربه الان!!!؟؟؟


من نفس كلامك هقولك 
متى4 :7 قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك.
مش انت كاتب الكلام دة يا سيد 
قرات ام لم تقرا ؟؟؟؟
واخد بالك 
*(مكتوووووووووووب)* لا تجرب الرب الهك 
حضرتك تقول بعدم علمك كيف يقول لة يسوع لا تجرب الرب الهك وهو يجربة الان 
وهل كان الشيطان يعلم تماما وعلى يقين انة الالة المتجسد ؟ 
هل كان يعلم بمبدا التجسد و الفداء ؟
"لاتجرب الرب الهك" مثلما اراد الشيطان ان يغوية و يسقطة في الخطية بواسطة التشكيك في الناموس جاوب المسي وغلبة بالناموي ايضا كانسانا عاديا 
وهنا لا يقصد انني انا الهك يا شيطان لا تجربني مثلما فهمت حضرتك 
بل تكلم المسيح بناسوتة و كانسانا عاديا وغلب الشيطان بناسوتة" بالناموس" مثلما جربة الشيطان بالناموس ........ كان يجب تجربة يسوع الانسان "الناسوت" من قبل ابليس ليصير ناسوتا كاملا وكان يجب ان ينتصر علية بناسوتة ليصير ناسوتا بلا خطية  
فالشيطان لم يكون يعلم بالتجسد ولا الفداء 
تمت تجربة يسوع من الشيطان كانسانا عاديا مثلي ومثلك بل تمت تجربتة كانسانا عاديا ليصير بشرا كاملا 
وهنا تغلب علية السيد المسيح بناسوتة فقط 
فغلبةالمسيح بالناموس ايضا مثلما جربة الشيطان بالناموس كشخصا عاديا 
قال لة الشيطان انة مكتوب في الناموس ان اللة يوصى ملائكتة لكي يحفظوك فقال لة المسيح مكتوبا ايضا في الناموس لا تجرب الرب الهك ....وهنا ليس كما فهمت ايها العالم الجليل كانة يقول للشيطان انا هو الرب الهك لا تجربني 
لا بل غلبة يسوع بالناموس فيقول مكتوب في الناموس ايضا انة لا تجرب الرب الهك 
فالشيطان اراد ان يشكك الانسان في محبة اللة لة و سقط الانسان في غوايتة الا المسيح بناسوتة فقط غلب الشيطان بالناموس مثلما جربة الشيطان بالناموس ايضا (كانسانا عاديا )
يقول القديس جيروم 

أراد أن يستخدم ذات السلاح الذي يهاجم به البشريّة، سلاح التشكيك في أُبوّة الله لنا ورعايته وعنايته بنا... أمّا سلاح السيّد المضاد فهو كلمة الله. إذ كان في كل تجربة يستند على الكلمة الإلهيّة المكتوبة بقوله: "مكتوب..."، وهو بهذا يحملنا إليه ككلمة الله المتجسّد لنختفي فيه، ونتمسّك بالكلمة المكتوبة التي بها ندين الشيطان نفسه، 

فكيف سيكون جسدا مساويا لنا اذا لم يجرب من الشيطان كانسانا مثلنا وكيف سيكون مشابها لنا فيما عدا الخطية وحدها ان لم ينتصر على ابليس بناسوتة فقط كانسانا عاديا لكي يكون بلا خطية؟


وهكذا غلبة السيد المسيح بالناموس كانسانا عاديا 
وقع تحت ظروف التجربة من الشيطان مثلنا جميعا وغلب الشيطان بناسوتة و بالناموس لكي يكون جسدا مساويا لنا جميعا فيما عدا الخطية وحدها 
ولو غلب الشيطان ناسوتة فلا يستحق هذا الجسد ان يكون ذبيحة خالية من الخطية


----------



## bo_9loo7xp (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*

*



			اسمة يسوع يا هذا 
تتكلم كانك اول مرة تدخل المنتدى وانا عارفك كويس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إنما إنتا كوميدي بصحيح :yahoo: 

وحسميك الصياد الكبير:t33: 

انا معرفش حد بهذا المنتدى وهذا اولا..

ثانيا شوف مشاركاتي يا صياد...

وإذا كنت فاكر إني داخل بأسم جديد اسأل الادارة عن الاي بي بتاعي يا حدق...





			من نفس كلامك هقولك 
متى4 :7 قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك.
مش انت كاتب الكلام دة يا سيد 
قرات ام لم تقرا ؟؟؟؟
واخد بالك 
(مكتوووووووووووب) لا تجرب الرب الهك 
حضرتك تقول بعدم علمك كيف يقول لة يسوع لا تجرب الرب الهك وهو يجربة الان 
وهل كان الشيطان يعلم تماما وعلى يقين انة الالة المتجسد ؟ 
هل كان يعلم بمبدا التجسد و الفداء ؟
"لاتجرب الرب الهك" مثلما اراد الشيطان ان يغوية و يسقطة في الخطية بواسطة التشكيك في الناموس جاوب المسي وغلبة بالناموي ايضا كانسانا عاديا 
وهنا لا يقصد انني انا الهك يا شيطان لا تجربني مثلما فهمت حضرتك 
بل تكلم المسيح بناسوتة و كانسانا عاديا وغلب الشيطان بناسوتة" بالناموس" مثلما جربة الشيطان بالناموس ........ كان يجب تجربة يسوع الانسان "الناسوت" من قبل ابليس ليصير ناسوتا كاملا وكان يجب ان ينتصر علية بناسوتة ليصير ناسوتا بلا خطية 
فالشيطان لم يكون يعلم بالتجسد ولا الفداء 
تمت تجربة يسوع من الشيطان كانسانا عاديا مثلي ومثلك بل تمت تجربتة كانسانا عاديا ليصير بشرا كاملا 
وهنا تغلب علية السيد المسيح بناسوتة فقط 
فغلبةالمسيح بالناموس ايضا مثلما جربة الشيطان بالناموس كشخصا عاديا 
قال لة الشيطان انة مكتوب في الناموس ان اللة يوصى ملائكتة لكي يحفظوك فقال لة المسيح مكتوبا ايضا في الناموس لا تجرب الرب الهك ....وهنا ليس كما فهمت ايها العالم الجليل كانة يقول للشيطان انا هو الرب الهك لا تجربني 
لا بل غلبة يسوع بالناموس فيقول مكتوب في الناموس ايضا انة لا تجرب الرب الهك 
فالشيطان اراد ان يشكك الانسان في محبة اللة لة و سقط الانسان في غوايتة الا المسيح بناسوتة فقط غلب الشيطان بالناموس مثلما جربة الشيطان بالناموس ايضا (كانسانا عاديا )
يقول القديس جيروم 

أراد أن يستخدم ذات السلاح الذي يهاجم به البشريّة، سلاح التشكيك في أُبوّة الله لنا ورعايته وعنايته بنا... أمّا سلاح السيّد المضاد فهو كلمة الله. إذ كان في كل تجربة يستند على الكلمة الإلهيّة المكتوبة بقوله: "مكتوب..."، وهو بهذا يحملنا إليه ككلمة الله المتجسّد لنختفي فيه، ونتمسّك بالكلمة المكتوبة التي بها ندين الشيطان نفسه، 

فكيف سيكون جسدا مساويا لنا اذا لم يجرب من الشيطان كانسانا مثلنا وكيف سيكون مشابها لنا فيما عدا الخطية وحدها ان لم ينتصر على ابليس بناسوتة فقط كانسانا عاديا لكي يكون بلا خطية؟


وهكذا غلبة السيد المسيح بالناموس كانسانا عاديا 
وقع تحت ظروف التجربة من الشيطان مثلنا جميعا وغلب الشيطان بناسوتة و بالناموس لكي يكون جسدا مساويا لنا جميعا فيما عدا الخطية وحدها 
ولو غلب الشيطان ناسوتة فلا يستحق هذا الجسد ان يكون ذبيحة خالية من الخطية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلااااااااااااام طويييييييييييييييل والجواب مش موجود فيه بكل اسف...

زبدة كلامك: ان ابليس كان يكلم يسوع بصفته الناسوتيه...

ولكني حسألك سؤال:مين قالك الكلام ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ازاي عرفت انو بيكلمو بصفته الناسوتيه؟؟؟؟ نورنا الله ينور عليك....*


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*

*انا لن اضيف شىء على ما رد به اخوتى فى المنتدى لكن احب ان اقول شى واحد
 ان الشيطان جرب الرب يسوع لانه كان يشك ان هذا هو شخص الرب يسوع كلمة الله التى 
اخذت صورة جسد وكانت التجربه قبل خدمة المسيح وصناعة المعجزات التى تدل 
على انه ابن الله ولا ننسا ان الشيطان جربه فى الجسد او بمعنى اوضح فى الشهوات
الارضيه (شهوة البطن (تحويل الحجر الى خبز) شهوة تعظم المعيشه (ان سجد له يعطيه
 كل المامالك) ) وهذه اكثر الشهوات التى يسقط فيها الانسان او يميل اليها​*:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :new4: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka​:


----------



## Basilius (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*



> كلااااااااااااام طويييييييييييييييل والجواب مش موجود فيه بكل اسف...


جميل جدا هذا الرد ان دل فيدل على الجهل والجواب موجود وللقارىء الحكم 


> ازاي عرفت انو بيكلمو بصفته الناسوتيه؟؟؟؟ نورنا الله ينور عليك....


الجواب ايضا موجود يا سيد 
اظن انا قلت انة لابد منالتجربة لكي يصير انسانا كاملا 
وقلت انة لابد من الانتصار على الشيطان بالناموس لكي يكون الوحيد بناسوتا بلا خطية 
واظن انا شرحت كلمة لا تجرب الرب الهك فوضع نفسة محلا للتجربة كانسانا وغلب الشيطان بالناموس تماما مثلما اراد الشيطان ان يوقعة بالناموس كاي بشرا


----------



## bo_9loo7xp (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*

*



			جميل جدا هذا الرد ان دل فيدل على الجهل والجواب موجود وللقارىء الحكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وأنا قلت نورنا الله ينور عليك....اختصر...




			اظن انا قلت انة لابد منالتجربة لكي يصير انسانا كاملا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا اظن ان الناسوت واللاهوت الذي اخترعته لم يكن موجودا في الانجيل....

وبالمناسبة:لماذا لم يشرح الانجيل هذه الجزئية؟؟؟ ان التجربة كانت لأظهار ناسوت المسيح؟؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> *
> 
> وانا اظن ان الناسوت واللاهوت الذي اخترعته لم يكن موجودا في الانجيل....
> 
> *



*واضح ان المسلمين من هواياتهم المفضلة لما يتكلموا عن الانجيل هو انهم يحرجوا نفسهم ويحطوا نفسهم فى مواقف بايخة, ليه؟
تعالوا نشوف النصوص الكتابية عشان نعرف ليه الاخ المحمدى احرج نفسه

فاذ نحن ذرية الله لا ينبغي ان نظن ان اللاهوت شبيه بذهب او فضة او حجر نقش صناعة و اختراع انسان (اع  17 :  29)
لان اموره غير المنظورة ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية و لاهوته حتى انهم بلا عذر (رو  1 :  20)
فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا (كو  2 :  9)
يا ترى بماذا سترد لتحافظ على ما تبقى من ماء وجهك؟؟*


----------



## bo_9loo7xp (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*



> واضح ان المسلمين من هواياتهم المفضلة لما يتكلموا عن الانجيل هو انهم يحرجوا نفسهم ويحطوا نفسهم فى مواقف بايخة, ليه؟
> تعالوا نشوف النصوص الكتابية عشان نعرف ليه الاخ المحمدى احرج نفسه
> 
> فاذ نحن ذرية الله لا ينبغي ان نظن ان اللاهوت شبيه بذهب او فضة او حجر نقش صناعة و اختراع انسان (اع 17 : 29)
> ...


*اولا انا مسلم....

ثانيا: هل قلت لي هذا الكلام في اي انجيل من الاناجيل الاربعة المعتمده يا شاطر؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههه الان إنتا حطيت نفسك بموقف باااااااااااايخ*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2007)

*تحذير !!!!!!!!!!!!11*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي اخي bo_9loo7xp*



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> *فين الردود؟؟؟؟؟ الا يوجد احد هنا يجاوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> *إنما إنتا كوميدي بصحيح :yahoo: *
> 
> *وحسميك الصياد الكبير:t33: *
> 
> ...


 



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> *وأنا قلت نورنا الله ينور عليك....اختصر...*
> 
> *وانا اظن ان الناسوت واللاهوت الذي اخترعته لم يكن موجودا في الانجيل....*
> 
> *وبالمناسبة:لماذا لم يشرح الانجيل هذه الجزئية؟؟؟ ان التجربة كانت لأظهار ناسوت المسيح؟؟؟*


 



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اين ذهبت شهوة النساء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> *اولا انا مسلم....*
> 
> *ثانيا: هل قلت لي هذا الكلام في اي انجيل من الاناجيل الاربعة المعتمده يا شاطر؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههه الان إنتا حطيت نفسك بموقف باااااااااااايخ*


 
*أهذا أسلوب يساعدنا علي التواصل معك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*الإنسان العاقل يخرج كل ما هو عاقل بالفعل قبل الكلام *​*عامة *​*ربنا يكون معاك يا أخي *​ 
*وبالنسبة لسؤالك الأساسي *​*أعتقد أن الأخوة أجابوك ولأنك لم تفهم ..... أسف كان قصدي *
*أنك لم تحاول الفهم معللاً عدم فهمك بالكلام الطويل *
*وبما أنك لست من محبي القراءة فقل لنا ماذا نفعل ؟؟*​ 
*وأخير *​*اليسوع هذا شخص لا يوجد الا في مخيلتك المريضة*
*فهو أسمه يسوع*​ 
*وهذا تحذير *
*لن يتم وضع أي مشاركة مهما كان وضع صاحبها *
*إن لم تقدم أعتذار عن كلمة اليسوع هذه*
*وإن لم يحدث فسيحذف الموضوع *​ 
*وعامة أكرر هذا تحذير *
*إن لم تقدم أعتذار فسيحذف الموضوع *
*فأنت تتحدث عن إلهنا*
*وأي شخص سيضع مشاركة قبل أعتذارك ستحذف*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## bo_9loo7xp (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*

اعتذر على ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟

على اني اضفت ال لكلمة يسوع؟؟؟

على العموم انا اسف إذا اخطأت عندما قلتها...

وها انا اعتذر...


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2007)

*متفقون*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااي اخي bo_9loo7xp*



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> اعتذر على ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> على اني اضفت ال لكلمة يسوع؟؟؟...


 
*طبعاً وجب عليك الأعتذار *
*لأنك تتكلم عن *
*ألهنا وإله الكل*​ 


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> على العموم انا اسف إذا اخطأت عندما قلتها...
> 
> وها انا اعتذر...


 
*متفقون *
*أرجو منك أذا سمحت أن تحدد أسألتك الكثيرة في نقاط للرد عليها*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## bo_9loo7xp (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*




> طبعاً وجب عليك الأعتذار



وجب علي الاعتذار لأنني مسلم ..ليس إلا...



> لأنك تتكلم عن
> ألهنا وإله الكل



لا...ليس إلهي..وليس إله الكل فهو بن الله في نظركم فكيف يكون إله الاب؟؟؟

يوحنا20 :17 قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي.ولكن اذهبي الى اخوتي وقولي لهم اني اصعد الى *ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم.*



> أرجو منك أذا سمحت أن تحدد أسألتك الكثيرة في نقاط للرد عليها



أسإلتتي كثيره جدا...

واولها هو موضوعي..."كيف جرب إبليس يسوع؟؟ ويسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك"

وركز انك قلت بأن يسوع إله الكل...

ومن ثمه جاوب على موضوعي الثاني وهو "أين هذا الجبل؟؟ وهل الكتاب المقدس يؤمن بسطحية الارض؟؟"

وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> ولكن في إحدى التجارب قال إبليس لليسوع"متى4 :6 وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك الى اسفل.لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك.فعلى اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك."
> 
> فرد عليه اليسوع ردا غريبا جدا الا وهو "لا تجرب الرب إلهك!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟"
> 
> ...


 
مكتوب في العهد القديمة كشريعو و ناموس ان لا تجرب الرب الهك و هذا ما استشهد به المسيح من التثنية 6 و العدد 16 :

لا تُجَرِّبُوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ كَمَا جَرَّبْتُمُوهُ فِي مَسَّةَ.

فهذه وصية و شريعة لبني اسرائيل

اما تجربة الشيطان, فمن اي وقت و الشيطان يسمع كلام الله او وصيته او حتى شريعته؟ فهل يستحق بعد ان يدعى شيطانا اذا كان ملتزم بكلام الله و شريعته ووصاياه؟

عدم فعل الشيطان لكلمة الله لا يقلل من صحتها او شأنها و وجوبها على البشرية, فأن قام الشيطان بالمكتوب ام لم يقم لا يؤثر على كلمة الله البتة

احذرك من ان تضيف "ال" لكمة يسوع مستقبلا

كما اني ادعوك الى رفع مستوى النقاش وحاول على الاقل ان تكف ان استخدام بعض المصطلحات الصبيانة, اما اذا كنت صبي, فحاول التعلم من الكبار و من طريقتنا في الحوار

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس يسوع ؟؟ويسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*

*ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس اليسوع ؟؟واليسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااي اخي bo_9loo7xp*



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> وجب علي الاعتذار لأنني مسلم ..ليس إلا...




*ليس الآ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> لا...ليس إلهي..




*أنا لم أقل أنه ألهك لأنك لست بأبنه ولا تتبع رعيته*​ 
*26* وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ *لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي،*
 كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. 27 خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي

*هو إلهي وإله الكل*
*وبما أنك لا تريد أن تكون ضمن الكل فهذا شأنك*​​


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> وليس إله الكل فهو بن الله في نظركم فكيف يكون إله الاب؟؟؟​


 
*لن نعيد ما كتبناه مرة أخري *

*هو ألله من حيث الجوهر*
*وهو أبن الله من حيث الأقنومية*
*فهو الله المثلث الأقانيم*
*الأب والأبن والروح القدس*
*والثلاثة واحد من حيث الجوهر*
*ونحن لم نقل *
*أن أقنوم الأبن هو أقنوم الأب *
*هما مختلفين من حيث الأقونومية*
*ولكنهم واحد من الجوهر*​*وتذكر *​*أن السيد المسيح قال ....*
*وهذا يجب أن تكون علي دراية به لأنك تتجول بالكتاب المقدس وعادة..*

*أنا والأب واحد*
*ومن رأني فقد رأي الأب*

*اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ*. ​


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> يوحنا20 :17 قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي.ولكن اذهبي الى اخوتي وقولي لهم اني اصعد الى *ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم.*




*وللرد علي هذه الشبهة من كتاب شبهات شيطانية *
*المثبت بأعلي صفحة المنتدي*​ 
*المسيح هو أحد أقانيم اللاهوت، لكن بتجسُّده من جنسنا أصبحت له طبيعتان كاملتان، هما اللاهوت والناسوت, هاتان الطبيعتان متحدتان كل الاتحاد, فمن حيث اللاهوت كان ولا يزال وسيظل إلى الأبد هو الله بعينه، فمكتوب أنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً (كولوسي 2: 9) وأنه الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد (رومية 9: 5), أما من حيث الناسوت فكان كأحد الناس، ولذلك كان يدعو الله من هذه الناحية أباً وإلهاً له, لكنه كان خالياً من الخطية خلواً تاماً، الأمر الذي لا يتوافر في أي إنسان,*
*وتثبت القرينة صدق هذه الحقيقة، فإذا رجعنا إلى يوحنا 20: 17 وجدنا المسيح يقول إن الله أبوه وإلهه، بمناسبة إعلانه عن عودته إليه، بعد إتمام مهمة الفداء التي جاء للعالم للقيام بها لأجلنا، بوصفه ابن الإنسان,*
*وإذا رجعنا إلى متى 27: 46 وجدنا المسيح يدعو الله إلهاً له، عندما كان معلقاً على الصليب كفارة عن الإنسان, وكان قد سمح أن يُعلَّق عليه لهذا الغرض بوصفه ابن الإنسان ، كما أن قوله بعد ذلك لله: لماذا تركتني؟ يدل على أنه لم ينطق به كابن الله، لأنه من هذه الناحية واحد مع الآب والروح القدس في اللاهوت، ولا انفصال له عنهما على الإطلاق, لكن هناك حالة واحدة يصح أن يُترك فيها من الله، وهي حالة وجوده كابن الإنسان للقيام بالتكفير عن الناس، لأن المكفِّر يجب أن يضع نفسه موضع الذين يكفِّر عنهم من كل الوجوه، حتى تكون كفارته حقيقية وقانونية, ولما كان كل الناس خطاة، ويستحقون الترَّك من الله إلى الأبد، سمحالمسيح أن يعتبر أثيماً، وأن يُترك من الله عوضاً عنهم، وأن يحتمل كل ما يستحقونه من قصاص، حتى يصيروا أبراراً، ولهم حق الاقتراب من الله والتمتع به، إن هم قبلوا كفارته، وسلَّموا حياتهم له تسليماً كاملاً,*​ 


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> أسإلتتي كثيره جدا...




*نحن معك *
*وبعونه الله سنجيب* *..*
*هَادِمِينَ ظُنُوناً وَكُلَّ عُلْوٍ يَرْتَفِعُ ضِدَّ مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ، *
*وَمُسْتَأْسِرِينَ كُلَّ فِكْرٍ إِلَى طَاعَةِ الْمَسِيحِ،* 
​​


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> واولها هو موضوعي..."كيف جرب إبليس يسوع؟؟ ويسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك"
> 
> وركز انك قلت بأن يسوع إله الكل...




*بالفعل أنا قلت هذا لأنه*
* إله الكل*​ 
*وبالنسبة لتجربة أبليس له أقول*
*بما أن السيد المسيح جاء مولوداً من أمرأة وتحت الناموس مثلنا *
*فقد شباهنا في كل شئ ما عدا الخطية فهو دعي أدم الأخير*
*وبما أن أدم الأول "أبونا أدم" قد جرب وسقط وأجتاز اموت الي الجميع*

*قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ مِنْ آدَمَ *
*وبِخَطِيَّةِ وَاحِدٍ مَاتَ الْكَثِيرُونَ* 

*ولكن السيد المسيح بما أنه من نسل أدم بحسب الجسد*
*وقد أخذ المبادرة كي نستطيع به العودة لما كنا عليه قبل الخطية الأصلية الجدية*
*التي هي الموت الأبدي*
*انتصر المسيح أدم الأخير وقهر الشيطان *

*فَإِنَّهُ إِذِ الْمَوْتُ بِإِنْسَانٍ بِإِنْسَانٍ أَيْضاً قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ. 22*
* لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ هَكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ.*​

*ولكن أدم الأول كان تراب وأدم الأخير كان الله*
 
​هَكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً*: *صَارَ آدَمُ الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ نَفْساً حَيَّةً وَآدَمُ الأَخِيرُ رُوحاً مُحْيِياً.* الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ تُرَابِيٌّ. الإِنْسَانُ الثَّانِي الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ*​

*فالسيد المسيح بما أنه مولود من أمرأة ليفدينا من لعنه الخطية ويعود بنا للبنوة*

وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، *أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ،**5** لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ*، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ.6 ثُمَّ بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءٌ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ رُوحَ ابْنِهِ إِلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ صَارِخاً: يَا أَبَا الآبُ.7 إِذاً لَسْتَ بَعْدُ عَبْداً بَلِ ابْناً، ​

*فهو أتانا وقد ترك مجده وأخذ صورة عبد كي يفدينا*

الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ.7 لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.8 *وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ.*​

*والشيطان عندما ذهب ليجربه كان مرتاب في أمره *
*هل هذا هو أبن الله الأتي لخلاص العالم*
*أم هو إنسان عادي *

*فكان يجربه أبتداء من الشهوة .... أذ كان جائع بعد أن صام أربعون يوماً *
*وأنتصر السيد المسيح بما كتب *​*ومن ثم *​*مكملاً ضعطة علي بشريته بالشهوة  ..... أذ سيملكه علي العالم كله*
*ومع ذالك أنتصر السيد المسيح أيضاً*​*ومن ثم *​*سأله بما هو مكتوب*
*وهنا وضح أن الشيطان تأكد أنه ليس بإنسان عادي*
*فسأله بما هو مكتوب ......*

5ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ ، وَأَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ ،6وَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ ، فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ.*7قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ.*
​


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> فرد عليه اليسوع ردا غريبا جدا الا وهو "لا تجرب الرب إلهك!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟"




*هذا ليس برد غريب يا أستاذ*
*لأنك لم تركز في كلمة مكتووووووووووووووب*

*وهشرحلك المعني*
*لما ربنا يقول متخفش أنا معاك ومش هسيبك أبداً كما كتب*

وَالآنَ هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ وَجَابِلُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: ((لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ. دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. أَنْتَ لِي. *2إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا مَعَكَ وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ. إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ وَاللَّهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ*. 3لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مُخَلِّصُكَ

*أقوم أنا بقي أروح وأرمي نفسي بالبحر أو بالنار وأقول *
*ربنا هينقذني كما وعد*
*فهنا الله سينقذني ولكن دون أن يُجرب*
*فلا تجرب الرب إلهك*
*هذا هو المعني*

*وهذا ليس شك بما هو مكتوب*

*يعني مش معول الشيطان يقولك كما هو مكتوب *
*،*6وَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ ، فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ

*يروح السيد المسيح يلقي بنفسة لأسفل !!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ولكنه رد عليه بالمكتوب موضحاً له المعني الحقيقي *​


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> كيف لا تجرب الرب إلهك وإبليس يجربه الان!!!؟؟؟
> فهذا إن دل دل على ان شخصية اليسوع ليس بإله ابدا...
> او يدل على تناقض يضم مع ملاين التناقضات..


 
*بالفعل يدل علي ما قلته !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ولكن ......*
*هذا فقط ليس بالملاين أنما بمخيلتك أنت فقط*
*ركز يا اخي يا من تجول بالكتاب المقدس وكالعادة*​ 



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> ومن ثمه جاوب على موضوعي الثاني وهو "أين هذا الجبل؟؟ وهل الكتاب المقدس يؤمن بسطحية الارض؟؟"




*أعتقد أن ماي روك الحبيب أجابك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Jesus is God (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس يسوع ؟؟ويسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*

يا سلام هو لما ربنا امرنا لا نقتل و جه مجرم و قتل يبقى كده كلام ربنا اتكسر و ربنا طلع غلطان مش الانسان القاتل اللى غواه الشيطان
عجيبة و منكم نستفيد


----------



## bo_9loo7xp (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس يسوع ؟؟ويسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*




> ليس الآ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



نعم ليس إلا...



> أنا لم أقل أنه ألهك لأنك لست بأبنه ولا تتبع رعيته
> 
> 
> 26 وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ* لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي،*
> ...



الحمدلله انني لم اكن من خراف يسوع...فالخروف هو الذي يتبع من غير ان يعلم شيئا...




> لن نعيد ما كتبناه مرة أخري
> 
> هو ألله من حيث الجوهر
> وهو أبن الله من حيث الأقنومية
> ...


الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام..فإلهي واحد احد فرد صمد.....

وغريبة موضوع الجوهر والاقانيم...لم اقرأ عنه لا بالعهد القديم ولا بالعهد الجديد!!؟؟



> أن السيد المسيح قال ....
> وهذا يجب أن تكون علي دراية به لأنك تتجول بالكتاب المقدس وعادة..
> 
> أنا والأب واحد
> ...



وتذكر انت ايضا *متى13 :34 هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بامثال.وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم*

كان يسوع يتكلم بالامثال دائما...

وقوله أنا والأب واحد ومن رأني فقد رأي الأب كان مثلا على ان هدف يوع وهدف الله واحد الا وهو شرع الله وهداية الله...



> سمحالمسيح أن يعتبر أثيماً، وأن يُترك من الله عوضاً عنهم، وأن يحتمل كل ما يستحقونه من قصاص، حتى يصيروا أبراراً، ولهم حق الاقتراب من الله والتمتع به، إن هم قبلوا كفارته، وسلَّموا حياتهم له تسليماً كاملاً,


هذا عين الظم.....
لماذا يقتل يسوع من اجل خطاة؟؟؟؟

فكيف تترك المجرم وتعاقب البريء؟؟؟؟؟

إن كنت مؤمنا بهذا فطبقة في حياتك العامة...

وكل ما ترى مجرما اتركه وامسك بالبريء...


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس يسوع ؟؟ويسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> نعم ليس إلا...
> 
> الحمدلله انني لم اكن من خراف يسوع...فالخروف هو الذي يتبع من غير ان يعلم شيئا...
> 
> ...




سأترك الاساءات التي ذكرتها في ردك, لكن حاب اجلب انتباه الجميع الى:

ما علاقة ردك بالموضوع؟ ام نسيت الموضوع؟ 
و لا يهمك يا اخي, اذكرك... موضوعنا هو كيف يجرب إبليس يسوع ؟؟ويسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟" فهل تستطيع ان تبقى في سياق الموضوع ام ستستمر بالخروج الى مواضيع اخرى؟
اذكرك انك تستطيع ان تطرح كل مواضيعك الاخرى في مواضيع مستقلة...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس يسوع ؟؟ويسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااي اخي bo_9loo7xp*



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> نعم ليس إلا......




*ليس الآ*​ 


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> الحمدلله انني لم اكن من خراف يسوع......




*نشكر ربنا *
*لأنك لست من خرافه*
*فأنت ترفض أن تكون إنسان يضحي من أجل الأخرين أو يحبهم*
*بل تحب أن تكون غير ذالك ولا أريد أن أقول فعليك الفهم *
*فأنت تعشق سفك الدماء والسيوف والقتال*​ 


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> فالخروف هو الذي يتبع من غير ان يعلم شيئا......




*صدقني نحن نعرف الي ين سنذهب ونعلم بيقين أنه حيث هو سنكون نحن*
*سنكون مع من هو حي *
*الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*الذي فدانا ومات ثم قام وصعد الي السماء وهو الأن بأنتظارنا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااك بالسماء*
*:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: *
*فهو الراعي الصالح*
*ونحن الرعية*​ 


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام..فإلهي واحد احد فرد صمد........




*هل سمعت أننا نقول أن ربنا خمسة وعشرين !!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> وغريبة موضوع الجوهر والاقانيم...لم اقرأ عنه لا بالعهد القديم ولا بالعهد الجديد!!؟؟...




*يا خسارة !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:new2: :new2: :new2: 
*لم تقرأ عنه بالعهد القديم ولا الجديد*
*مع أنك دائم التجوال بالكتاب المقدس وكالعادة *

*ياخسارة !!!!!!!!!!*
*شكلك مقرتش*
*أذهبوا وعمدوهم بأسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس*​ 


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> وتذكر انت ايضا *متى13 :34 هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بامثال.وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم*
> 
> كان يسوع يتكلم بالامثال دائما...
> 
> وقوله أنا والأب واحد ومن رأني فقد رأي الأب كان مثلا على ان هدف يوع وهدف الله واحد الا وهو شرع الله وهداية الله......




*مثل*
*يا لا الهول*
:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: 
*مثل *
*أنا والأب واحد*
*ومن رأني فقد رأي الأب *
*صاروا أمثااااااااااااااال*
*أمال مثل الزارع مثلاً نقول عليه أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مثل تحت الأنشاء !!!!!!!!!!!*​ 


bo_9loo7xp قال:


> هذا عين الظم.....
> لماذا يقتل يسوع من اجل خطاة؟؟؟؟
> 
> فكيف تترك المجرم وتعاقب البريء؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 

*قول يارب *

*وعامة يا ليتنا نكمل بصلب الموضوع ولا ندخل مئة موضوع دون أن ننتهي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Jesus is God (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "كيف يجرب إبليس يسوع ؟؟ويسوع قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك؟؟"*

انجيل يوحنا

25 قد كلمتكم بهذا بامثال *ولكن تأتي ساعة حين لا اكلمكم ايضا بامثال بل اخبركم عن الآب علانية*. 26 في ذلك اليوم تطلبون باسمي.ولست اقول لكم اني انا اسأل الآب من اجلكم. 27 لان الآب نفسه يحبكم لانكم قد احببتموني* وآمنتم اني من عند الله خرجت. 28 خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت الى العالم وايضا اترك العالم واذهب الى الآب*
*29 قال له تلاميذه هوذا الآن تتكلم علانية ولست تقول مثلا واحدا. 30 الآن نعلم انك عالم بكل شيء ولست تحتاج ان يسألك احد.لهذا نؤمن انك من الله خرجت.*


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

قرات السؤال ............. والردود الجميله الجيده المفحمه جداااااااااااااا
كان الشيطان عايز يتاكد من شخصيه الوهيه الرب يسوع
واخفى الرب عنه لاهوته ,,, لانه عدو الخير .... فلا يتدخل فى الصلب والفداء
ربنا يعطى بركه للاخوه اللى ردوا صلوا لاجلى


----------



## Copty- (5 أغسطس 2008)

*انا اول مرة اشوف اسم علم بيضافله ال ( اليسوع )

يعنى محمد بكلامك يبقى اسمه (المحمد )*


----------

